# US Nationals 2011: The Movie?



## HelpCube (Jul 31, 2011)

It pretty much seems like you guys want this to happen, so I think it's pretty close to official at this point. The video below is the video I made asking people about the idea.

As long as this is official and you guys are really willing to help me out and make this a community effort, I'll go into a few specifics.

I'll set up an email for people to send me the footage they film at nationals. If you can, 720p footage is what im going for. If you have 1080p footage, I would love you if you re-rendered it in 720p, as the final render would be in 720p so it doesnt take forever to render.

Other than just filming solves, I would need some people to film other things. I can do some specific things myself, but something like a time lapse of the outiside of the building the comp will be in that will be 1-2 hours I couldn't do, as my camera has a fairly small SD card. So if someone has a camera with a large SD card that can hold that much footage, that would be a nice shot to get.

I've said this a gizillion times, but It would be nice if EVERY event got filmed. A WR foot solve would be pretty cool to have in the movie 

Here's the original post:

I've been editing my solves from competitions to look nice and all, but I'm not the greatest at cubing. So... With nationals coming up, I was wondering if we could make a "movie" of nationals. Basically, if someone gets a nice solve/average, they would send the footage to me, and I would edit it along with hopefully quite a few others and make 3-5 minute "movie" (more like a montage) out of it. 

Tell me if you think this is a good idea. I'll post my most recent solve montage down below (replaced with my video talking about the movie) so you can see sort of what it would be like. If you like this idea, tell me 

Obviously though, we would need alot of good cubers from alot of events to film themselves, and hopefully get good solves. I cant film every good cuber in every event, so I need a collaboration from everyone.

This is nowhere near final or anything, just tell me if you would be interested in seeing something like this happen and if you would be able to send footage. Thanks!


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 31, 2011)

i wont be at nationals but it would be totally cool if you could make that movie. make sure you get some dan and rowe solves in there. whats the name of this song


----------



## Hovair (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe I could. Ill be going but my camera dont have a mic.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2011)

Lots of people will be filming at Nats. I don't think you'll need to worry about not getting enough footage of the fastest cubers there. 
Sounds like a nice idea. 



HelpCube said:


> I would edit it along with hopefully quite a few others and make 3-5 minute "movie" (more like a montage) out of it.
> 
> I cant film every good cuber in every event, so I need a collaboration from everyone.


If you include a lot people in a lot of events it'll probably excede 5 mins.


----------



## Hays (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the idea, and like Sarah said, pretty much everyone fast will be filming themselves. I can send you my 5x5 - 7x7 videos if you want to include the last few seconds of them.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 31, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> i wont be at nationals but it would be totally cool if you could make that movie. make sure you get some dan and rowe solves in there. whats the name of this song



Bar 9 - Piano Tune



Hovair said:


> Maybe I could. Ill be going but my camera dont have a mic.


 
You wouldn't need a mic, as it will probably have music over most of it, but mics are nice for epic reactions 



Hays said:


> I like the idea, and like Sarah said, pretty much everyone fast will be filming themselves. I can send you my 5x5 - 7x7 videos if you want to include the last few seconds of them.



Definately. It would be boring to just have this be 2x2 and 3x3 solves, so big cube solves will be nice


----------



## Escher (Jul 31, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Bar 9 - Piano Tune



Please no.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. I can get footage of people too.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds pretty sweet! I know I'd watch it. For those of you who want to know, the song is...

Bar 9 - Piano Tune


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 31, 2011)

Escher said:


> Please no.


 
Please yes 

it sounds like you guys would like to see this happen, which is awesome. I will probably be coming out with more details and a vid soon


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry, but I feel the urge to bump this as I just added a bunch more information to my first post.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ha, looks neat.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 2, 2011)

This sounds like a pretty cool idea. I could send you clips of my Magic and Master Magic solves.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 2, 2011)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> This sounds like a pretty cool idea. I could send you clips of my Magic and Master Magic solves.


 
Sweet!

So does any1 have a camera that can hold like 2 hours of HD footage?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like a pretty good idea, I could send you my 2x2 solves. 
Also, how are we gonna send HD videos through email? As far as I know, all emails have a limit of 25 MB for sending, and HD videos will go way over that.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 2, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Looks like a pretty good idea, I could send you my 2x2 solves.
> Also, how are we gonna send HD videos through email? As far as I know, all emails have a limit of 25 MB for sending, and HD videos will go way over that.


Suggestion: upload them on youtube as an unlisted video then send him the URL so he can download it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Lots of people will be filming at Nats. I don't think you'll need to worry about not getting enough footage of the fastest cubers there.


 
Really? Where is the footage of the WRs from Nats '11? Either of the two sub9s? Anything from the finals? There is no video of Dan's, Andrew's, Tim's, or my NARs. I don't think there is any video of Emily's NRs. There is no video of Chester's 16/17 or 14/18.

The closest thing to complete footage of someone fast is Rowe's collection of 2x2 solve vids and a handful of Alex Yu's BLD solves.

I don't know of anyone fast other than Hays and maybe Rowe who have real plans for filming themselves, so I'd say yes. Yes you should be very worried about getting enough footage of the fastest solvers.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 2, 2011)

Not everyone who filmed last year uploaded their videos. I know that Waffo and a few others filmed the whole finals.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 2, 2011)

I could send you...erm...my solves.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Not everyone who filmed last year uploaded their videos. I know that Waffo and a few others filmed the whole finals.


 
1. Well that's kind of a dick move on their part to sit on that footage.
2. What I said about nobody filming the WRs/NARs(besides Rowe's 222) is still true. It's easy to film the finals because that's what _everybody_ is focusing on. When there are dozens of people competing on two different stages most good solves go unrecorded.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 2, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> 1. Well that's kind of a dick move on their part to sit on that footage.
> 2. What I said about nobody filming the WRs/NARs(besides Rowe's 222) is still true. It's easy to film the finals because that's what _everybody_ is focusing on. When there are dozens of people competing on two different stages most good solves go unrecorded.


 
I agree with Woner someone needs to try to have someone go around with a camera to good people and even normal speed people and record them or stuff is going to go unrecorded!


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 2, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I agree with Woner someone needs to try to have someone go around with a camera to good people and even normal speed people and record them or stuff is going to go unrecorded!


 
I'll be one of those people, but we need others too.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 2, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Sweet!
> 
> So does any1 have a camera that can hold like 2 hours of HD footage?


 
My dad can shoot 1080p for a couple hours. 720 for at least five.



HelpCube said:


> Sweet!
> 
> So does any1 have a camera that can hold like 2 hours of HD footage?


 
lol i think u underestimate his magical abilities!



Sa967St said:


> Suggestion: upload them on youtube as an unlisted video then send him the URL so he can download it.


 
or a file sharing/hosting site


----------



## jrb (Aug 2, 2011)

This sounds like a really good idea.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 2, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> or a file sharing/hosting site


 
yeah, i think zshare would be the best cause then i can preview the clips before i dl them.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 3, 2011)

I can do 2 hours of 720p. I think it shouldn't just be solves but the warm friendly part of the cubing community. I'd be happy to film some of that. And also, will you have helplube there?


----------

